# Uneng.exe



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Was doing some regular maintenance--you know scandisk, defrag and then SFC. Got a message in SFC the uneng.exe may be corrupted. It is in C:\Windows and since I didn't recognize the file, I clicked on Ignore and I would be reminded when I run SFC the next time. Well, that gave me time to find out what I could about the file--but--NADA!! Anyone here to advise/help me? TIA


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Hi buf,
You're right. There's nothing to be found. I did read one where they hinted it might be an Easy CD Creator file. But that wouldn't be located in C:\windows

Have you tried having a look at it yourself? Right click and choose properties. Get any and all inforamtion about the file. 


Mo


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

I found the following in a German Forum. The translation is a little rough but from what I can tell it has to do with a virus and this file couldn't be removed.

Now if this is so, I would do an update on the virus scan you are using and run it to see if it picks up anything.

Might also want to check for trojans.

Here is the translation and below that is the link

>> hello! > > >> I had the BDS/XConsole.1 virus, which destroyed the file uneng.exe > > >> white someone which it thereby up itself has as per Antivir? > > >> many greetings! >> Eberhard > hello! > details the same happened with me, and now the chap hangs in Restore archives. It cannot be deleted also. I cannot help myself. > MfG wanderer mixi: Is me also happens I uneng.exe deleted, but so far that did not have negative effects.

http://www.eckertweb.de/bbs7/bbs0436.html


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Mo:
I had checked it's properties before I posted and I should have included them but forgot. It is a 36KB application and was created 1/28/01(a date I*think* I had to format by HDD) and it was modified 9/25/02. This might mean something to you tho I can't imagine what. Perhaps I can check some file(s)or something that may verify that I did format my HDD on 1/28/01 as a result of a problem(s) that *may* have been caused by a Nero trial version I was trying just prior to then. Don't know why I can remember that except that I didn't like what I perceived Nero did to my system. I have stayed away from any form of Ahead Nero since then--tho whatever happened was probably my fault!!

Rick:
How do you folks find all of the "things" you find on the web!! It truly is amazing and in German, no less. I can usually rest very well knowing that I have done all that I can to keep my virus defs current while using NAV 2002 as a part of NIS 3. Trojans; now that is another matter. How good it is I don't know but I am using the freebe Swat It and just 3 days ago I updated it's defs, ran the check and nothing was found.

I thank both of for your efforts on my behalf. With what I have shown above, maybe with that info something might come forth.


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

To find a lot of things I just type in the location bar what I am looking for. I have a site that translates them for me and if that site can't do it I have a friend that speaks about 10 different languages that will help.

It isn't the format date that I took notice of that caught my eye. IT was the date it was modified that I am concerned about.

Have any ideas what you might have done about 9/25/02 that might have changed this file?

Have you checked for spy ware or trojans?


----------



## rugrat (Dec 17, 2001)

Not sure where the file is from however, I do have it on my 98se system. Modified 11/16/2001. Probably about the time I installed EZ Cd Creator. Not sure but, Mosaic1 could be correct. Mine also is in the c\windows folder. Virus scanner is up to date and finds nothing. Web searches yield zip except for the german language sites which I cannot read. It does show up as an exe that can be infected by a virus in a couple of bb postings. Hoping someone has more of an answer. 

SeeYa


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

I have win98 SE and it isn't on my computer. I have HP CD Writer and direct cd and it doesn't have anything to do with them.

You might email support at EZ Cd Creator and ask them and they might have a file to replace it.

Second if the other computer has the same version number you could use it.

But the version number would have to be the same not the date.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Hi Rugrat,
You live right down the thruway from me.

http://www.roxio.com/en/support/roxio_support/discussions/index.jhtml

It appears to be an ezcd creator file.


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

Henrietta NY
Know where it is, delivered many a load into that area and also used to live in Rochester.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Rick:
I have suspected EZCD Creator 5 Plat being the problem here but I can't prove that. Took a look my activites on 9/25/02 and found, as I suspected, activity with the software about that same time of the day. Perhaps this isn't causing a problem but then how would I know!!


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

I think what I would do is make a note of it and let everything alone as long as you don't run into problems.

Then if you have a problem maybe then you could check for updated drivers for EXCD Creator.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Just some more info for the fire. I found that 2 virus seem to like that file, BDS/Xconsole.1 and W95/Marburg.8590.A or variations thereof. Three references on the first and 2 on the latter but i didn't check how old those virus's are. I'd guess fairly old on the *W95*/Marburg.8590.A

Doubt you have any infection but the discussion was interesting.

I also found references to folks who deleted it but had a few problems. I'd definitly just rename it uneng.old for awhile if you decide to dump it rather than repair it.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Just minutes ago, I re-ran a NAV virus scan and updated AdAware and nothing showed up. Relieved of that--always am!
I had thought about running SFC again and try to replace the file just to see what might happen. Your suggestion to leave things as they are just might be the better thing to do. Of course, I could rename it and wait a few days to see what might happens. 
I am still listening tho


----------



## rugrat (Dec 17, 2001)

buf

Just did a little research following Mosaic's link. There are a few references to this file on the Roxio bulletin board. I also checked the date my file was created (11/16/01) and the date of the EZ CD Creator updates I had downloaded and they are also 11/16/01. You may want to try to reinstall EZ CD and do the updates again to repair the file or even better, if the burner is working fine, ignore it. SFC should not have recognized the file in the first place. I ran SFC a couple of days ago and it never showed as corrupt.

SeeYa

Mosaic, which way down the thruway?

Rick, I used to live closer to you, Mechanicsburg.

SeeYa


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

I'd either reinstall EZ CD Creator, but first I would rename the file, then do the reinstall or I would wait and see what is going to happen.

Starting to sound like everyone was playing in everyone elses back yard.

I am going to Mechanicsburg in the morning. Bring the coffee and we will talk over old times. You might have to leave a little earlier than me though...

EDIT
The one thing I wouldn't do is use SFC on this file. It sounds like this file changes with updates.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Perhaps the best thing to do about this "thing" is to do nothing!
I have made a note about it and will just sit on it for a few days.
Many thanks folks for your responses.

rugrat--strange isn't it that we seem to have the same file and hopefully, nothing more than just the file.


----------



## rugrat (Dec 17, 2001)

buf,

McAfee shows no virus either. Chances are just the same file and nothing else!

SeeYa


----------

